# Fiorentina - Inter: 22 aprile 2017 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (21 Aprile 2017)

Anticipo e big match della giornata numero 33 di Serie A. Fiorentina - Inter si disputerà sabato 22 aprile 2017 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Artemio Franchi di Firenze.

Nessuna delle due squadre, entrambe a caccia di un posto in Europa League, può fallire.

Dove vedere Fiorentina - Inter in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2017)

up


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Aprile 2017)

GODO , e uno.... l inter fa schifo


----------



## Milo (22 Aprile 2017)

Menomale l'hanno fatto, avevano sprecato troppo. Ho esultato come un gol del Milan


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2017)

Che schifo sta Florentina Viola


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Aprile 2017)

Incredibile 1-2 in 5 minuti ... che cessi i viola


----------



## __king george__ (22 Aprile 2017)

azz ho letto 1-0 sul sito della gazza....guardo 10 minuti dopo e vedo 2-1 per l'inda....


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Aprile 2017)

La vincono purtroppo..


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2017)

Che somaro sto Brunelleschi

Rigoraccio parato


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Aprile 2017)

Pure il rigore sbagliato..


----------



## alcyppa (22 Aprile 2017)

È ora di finirla con sto modo ********* di battere i rigori.
A fare i finti fenomeni...


----------



## __king george__ (22 Aprile 2017)

che ha fatto il cucchiaio sto scemo di guerra?


----------



## Milo (22 Aprile 2017)

Questo è già dell'Inter, sicuro...


----------



## alcyppa (22 Aprile 2017)

Grazie Astori


----------



## alcyppa (22 Aprile 2017)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2017)

3-2 Florentia!


----------



## Milo (22 Aprile 2017)

Godo tantissimo, tolto l'intervista la Fiorentina ha cambiato faccia


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Aprile 2017)

3-2 viola!!!


----------



## __king george__ (22 Aprile 2017)

stento a crederci incredibile!


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2017)

4-2 Babar!

Pioli esonerato


----------



## Milo (22 Aprile 2017)

Hahahahahahahahahahhaahah godooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Doctore (22 Aprile 2017)

la solita inda


----------



## alcyppa (22 Aprile 2017)

Uscito Bernardello la Florentia li ha massacrati.

GODO


Peccato che questi cambieranno Pioli con qualcosa di pericoloso


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Aprile 2017)

Godoooooo


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Aprile 2017)

Questa in**r è davero superficiale..


----------



## Doctore (22 Aprile 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Uscito Bernardello la Florentia li ha massacrati.
> 
> GODO
> 
> ...



bisogna vedere chi ci va ad allenare in sta banda di psicopatici...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Aprile 2017)

Difese patetiche. Spero che nessun giornalista abbia il coraggio di dire: calcio spettacolo, due squadre che giocano benissimo1!1!


----------



## sette (22 Aprile 2017)




----------



## 666psycho (22 Aprile 2017)

ahah godo! domani si deve vincere e si va a più 5!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Aprile 2017)

Tanto l'anno prossimo arrivano Messi e Conte, Suning ha i soldi infiniti, aiutooo

ps: e sono 5. Zhang ora si arrabbia e prende Bonucci e Piqué


----------



## alcyppa (22 Aprile 2017)

Mattanza


In fuorigioco, ma mattanza


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2017)

*Ahahahahahhahaah

5-2*


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Aprile 2017)

5 a 2 e Babacar sembra Weah..


----------



## Milo (22 Aprile 2017)

Pazzesco


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Aprile 2017)

Abbiamo pareggiato contro sti cessi


----------



## 666psycho (22 Aprile 2017)

hahahahahahah partita di tennis!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Aprile 2017)

E sono 5 ahahahaha


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Aprile 2017)

La suppostina Zapata sta dando i suoi effetti collaterali, dispiace.


----------



## Alex (22 Aprile 2017)

grande sfinter


----------



## alcyppa (22 Aprile 2017)

Bergomi è palesemente in lutto.
Manco ci prova a non lasciar trapelare che è distrutto.

Comunque figuriamoci se domani noi non ci faremo sfuggire l'occasione di allungare...


----------



## sette (22 Aprile 2017)




----------



## Pamparulez2 (22 Aprile 2017)

Fozza inda.


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Aprile 2017)

Sto ridendo malissimo, aiutatemi


----------



## alcyppa (22 Aprile 2017)

Ma Medel ha sempre avuto la testa così grande??
È il doppio del normale


----------



## 666psycho (22 Aprile 2017)

5 a 3, icardi


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Aprile 2017)

Ovviamente non guardo il secondo tempo e succede di tutto


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Aprile 2017)

5-3 icardi


----------



## alcyppa (22 Aprile 2017)

Ma che succede??


Due squadre una peggio dell'altra


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2017)

Sti cessi si fanno rimontare

5-4


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2017)

Due squadre con due allenatori da Fiorentina....


----------



## 666psycho (22 Aprile 2017)

5 a 4, ma cosa sta facendo la fiorentina... che polli


----------



## Milo (22 Aprile 2017)

A momenti pareggiano


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Aprile 2017)

Povero Brozovic, non é Zapata.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Aprile 2017)

Finita godo godo e rigodo ancora


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2017)

*Fiorentina - Inter 5-4 FINALE.*


----------



## juventino (22 Aprile 2017)

Due squadre vergognose allenate da due allenatori vergognosi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Aprile 2017)

Ma quanto mi dispiace


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Aprile 2017)

Comunque io ho davvero paura adesso mandano via Poli e secondo me prendono davvero Simeone


----------



## Milo (22 Aprile 2017)

Alla fine c'è andata bene a noi, approfittiamone!!!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Aprile 2017)

Finita 5-4


----------



## Dany20 (22 Aprile 2017)

Bene, domani non facciamo cavolate.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Aprile 2017)

Che goduria raga


----------



## Dell'erba (22 Aprile 2017)

Ha pesato la squalifica di Messi, ma sono sicuro che in estate con grinzeman, verratti e manolas si riprenderanno


----------



## Doctore (22 Aprile 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Ha pesato la squalifica di Messi, ma sono sicuro che in estate con grinzeman, verratti e manolas si riprenderanno


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Aprile 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Ha pesato la squalifica di Messi, ma sono sicuro che in estate con grinzeman, verratti e manolas si riprenderanno



Simeone oggi ha sbagliato formazione


----------



## Crox93 (22 Aprile 2017)

.


----------



## goleador 70 (22 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque io ho davvero paura adesso mandano via Poli e secondo me prendono davvero Simeone



Anche Messi e Griezmann 

La potenza di Suning non l'abbiamo ancora vista


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Aprile 2017)

E' il momento giusto per prendere bernardeschi. Se lo prendono questi qui (e dalle parole di Ausilio così ho capito) mi butto dalla finestra.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Aprile 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Simeone oggi ha sbagliato formazione



Il suo secondo Antonio Conte gli ha dato consigli sbagliati.


----------



## goleador 70 (22 Aprile 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Il suo secondo Antonio Conte gli ha dato consigli sbagliati.



Ahahahahahah godo


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Aprile 2017)

Dobbiamo assokutante vincere domani


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Aprile 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' il momento giusto per prendere bernardeschi. Se lo prendono questi qui (e dalle parole di Ausilio così ho capito) mi butto dalla finestra.



Ma per carità, appena è uscito la viola li ha ribaltati come un fazzoletto. Suso gli da le piste


----------



## koti (22 Aprile 2017)

Che disastro Gagliardini.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Aprile 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Che disastro Gagliardini.


Un altro giocatore strapompato per aver fatto metà stagione buona.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Aprile 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma per carità, appena è uscito la viola li ha ribaltati come un fazzoletto. Suso gli da le piste



Ovviamente ha giocato malissimo, oggi ha fatto pena e il rigore è stato sconcertante. Però non è quello di oggi, ha problemi fisici (non scattava stasera) e anche di testa era svuotato. Per questo dicevo che se finisce il campionato così la valutazione si abbatte.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Aprile 2017)

Ma sul serio è finita CINQUE A QUATTRO? Va beh dai se vinciamo è fatta


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Aprile 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma per carità, appena è uscito la viola li ha ribaltati come un fazzoletto. Suso gli da le piste



.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Aprile 2017)

godo. E facevano pure ironia su di noi i suini!   mi raccomando continuate così...ahhahahaha


----------



## chicagousait (23 Aprile 2017)

Un mese fa erano sicuri di arrivare in Champions 
Se nn ci fossero bisognerebbe inventarli


----------



## koti (23 Aprile 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Un altro giocatore strapompato per aver fatto metà stagione buona.


Si è pompato (addirittura su Sky prima di Inter-Roma gli ospiti in studio lo definivano più forte di Nainggolan), ma può diventare un buon giocatore.
Ad oggi comunque già un Badelj gli urina in testa.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Aprile 2017)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Un mese fa erano sicuri di arrivare in Champions
> Se nn ci fossero bisognerebbe inventarli



in realtà mi ricordo che c'era anche chi parlava di rimonta scudetto qualche settimana prima.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2017)

Con una vittoria sull'Empoli andremmo a +5 e battendo il Crotone alla prossima potremmo andare addirittura a +8, visto che l'Inter dovrà ospitare il Napoli.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Aprile 2017)

Se vinciamo domani, cioè oggi, poi la via è in discesa... Godo immensamente per questi pagliacci...


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Aprile 2017)

ahhahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahah


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Aprile 2017)

comunque Pioli lo vedo fuorigioco ormai per la prossima stagione... o arriva Simeone... o vuol dire che rimarranno una barzelletta (perché se non prendono un allenatore top vuol dire che non hanno intenzione di investire seriamente sulla prossima stagione)


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Aprile 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> comunque Pioli lo vedo fuorigioco ormai per la prossima stagione... o arriva Simeone... o vuol dire che rimarranno una barzelletta (perché se non prendono un allenatore top vuol dire che non hanno intenzione di investire seriamente sulla prossima stagione)



Simeone rimane all'Atletico

I candidati sono Spalletti e Jardim


----------



## IDRIVE (23 Aprile 2017)

Purtroppo si è verificato quello che temevo: l'Inter, che ancora schiumava rabbia per la rimonta subita nel derby, ha riversato in campo tutto il suo furore agonistico, infliggendo ai malcapitati viola 4 reti a casa loro e mostrando così la sua splendida mentalità vincente.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2017)




----------



## kolao95 (23 Aprile 2017)

[MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] Che ti dicevo sull'Inda? Che era già tanto se entravano in Europa League..


----------



## kolao95 (23 Aprile 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Che disastro Gagliardini.



Non ho potuto vedere la partita, ma anche dagli Highlights è stato disastroso e sono diverse partite che sta facendo pena, specialmente contro le big ha fatto le sue peggiori partite. Peccato perchè a me a Bergamo piaceva un sacco, non vorrei che si lasciasse rovinare dall'ambiente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> comunque Pioli lo vedo fuorigioco ormai per la prossima stagione... o arriva Simeone... o vuol dire che rimarranno una barzelletta (perché se non prendono un allenatore top vuol dire che non hanno intenzione di investire seriamente sulla prossima stagione)


Per me arriva Simeone...


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Aprile 2017)

eh ma la rosa dell'inter.......
eh ma il centrocampo dell'inter...

*CHE INVIDIA!!!*


----------



## Dany20 (23 Aprile 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> eh ma la rosa dell'inter.......
> eh ma il centrocampo dell'inter...
> 
> *CHE INVIDIA!!!*


Ma dico io ma come si fa invidiare un centrocampo con Kondgbia titolare?


----------



## Doctore (23 Aprile 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ma dico io ma come si fa invidiare un centrocampo con Kondgbia titolare?



perche hanno speso i big money


----------



## Crox93 (23 Aprile 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> addirittura su Sky prima di Inter-Roma gli ospiti in studio lo definivano più forte di Nainggolan



Stai scherzando vero?
Io rimango sempre più basito, questi hanno dei problemi enormi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Aprile 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ma dico io ma come si fa invidiare un centrocampo con Kondgbia titolare?



Per quanto mi faccia schifo non si può assolutamente considerarlo inferiore ai nostri centrocampisti,

semplicemente all'Inter hanno fatto l'Idiozia che temo tanto ripetino anche al Milan,

acquisti a casaccio senza anima, con gente che non lega,

Per quello ad esempio continuo a ripetere che ci devono portare Belotti e 
non voglio giocatori di dubbia integrazione come Aubecoso e company,

questa squadra ha bisogno di due acquisti per eccellere: Naigollan e Belotti 100 M sull'unghia in due
poi per integrare può entrare qualche giocatore dal prezzo relativamente basso come: Colasinac, Musacchio, Badely Pellegrini ecc.
anzi se prendono i primi due accetto anche che non ci siano arrivi in difesa.


----------



## Dell'erba (23 Aprile 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per me arriva Simeone...



Mah per quanto possa essere "interista" non capisco perché dovrebbe lasciare un club top con stadio di proprietà pronto per la nuova stagione, per questa accozzaglia di bidoni dell'umido.

Conte poi mi sembra pura fantasia.

Magari mi sbaglio eh, ma vedo più probabile uno spalletti


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Aprile 2017)

Che cessi...


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Aprile 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Mah per quanto possa essere "interista" non capisco perché dovrebbe lasciare un club top con stadio di proprietà pronto per la nuova stagione, per questa accozzaglia di bidoni dell'umido.
> 
> Conte poi mi sembra pura fantasia.
> 
> Magari mi sbaglio eh, ma vedo più probabile uno spalletti



Quello che mi chiedo anch'io!!! Oltretutto da quel che è uscito fuori, il prossimo anno avranno ancora i paletti della uefa per il fpf, quindi se non vendono non comprano (la chiamerei clausola Condor).
Concordo pure sul perdente. Allenatore perfetto per una squadra di perdenti piangina


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Aprile 2017)

Godo, questi se continuano così finiscono ottavi e in estate Icardi se ne va.


----------



## Raryof (23 Aprile 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ma dico io ma come si fa invidiare un centrocampo con Kondgbia titolare?



Non c'è tutta questa differenza, anche noi abbiamo esterni letali, anche noi avremmo un po' di qualità in mezzo con Bonaventura disponibile; il modo di difendere poi è completamente l'opposto, loro neanche ci provano a difendere infatti quando non hanno sempre il pallone vanno in crisi, si fanno prendere in mezzo continuamente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Aprile 2017)

Sto ancora godendo


----------



## Doctore (23 Aprile 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Mah per quanto possa essere "interista" non capisco perché dovrebbe lasciare un club top con stadio di proprietà pronto per la nuova stagione, per questa accozzaglia di bidoni dell'umido.
> 
> Conte poi mi sembra pura fantasia.
> 
> Magari mi sbaglio eh, ma vedo più probabile uno spalletti



se offrono stipendio monstre a simeone e acquisti top potrebbe anche cambiare casacca...Su conte son d accordo...che senso ha cambiare squadra ora dopo la premier vorrà provare a vincere in europa...magari dopo il ciclo chealsea.


----------



## Aron (23 Aprile 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sto ancora godendo



Anch'io 
Che partitone 

Le risate quando sul calcio d'angolo arriva il fischio finale mentre a noi non solo se ce l'han fatto battere ma gli abbiamo pure segnato


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Aprile 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Anch'io
> Che partitone
> 
> Le risate quando sul calcio d'angolo arriva il fischio finale mentre a noi non solo se ce l'han fatto battere ma gli abbiamo pure segnato


Esatto! Goduria pazzesca quel frangente


----------



## juventino (23 Aprile 2017)




----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


>



Non tutti sanno che.... il soprannome di Berti è " nodo sciolto "  , e per inciso di calcio non ci ha mai capito nulla .


----------



## Jino (23 Aprile 2017)

Questi stan facendo di tutto per mandarci in EL...


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Aprile 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi faccia schifo non si può assolutamente considerarlo inferiore ai nostri centrocampisti,
> 
> semplicemente all'Inter hanno fatto l'Idiozia che temo tanto ripetino anche al Milan,
> 
> ...



esatto, prima gli uomini e poi i giocatori!


----------



## Raryof (23 Aprile 2017)

Questi riescono a ricevere inculate multiple nella stessa partita, è pazzesco.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Aprile 2017)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Godo, questi se continuano così finiscono ottavi e in estate Icardi se ne va.



Non finiscono ottavi perché ci siamo noi che proviamo in tutti i modi a farci sorpassare.

Anche quest'anno ci arriveranno davanti, meritatamente anche se fanno schifo


----------



## Crox93 (23 Aprile 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non finiscono ottavi perché ci siamo noi che proviamo in tutti i modi a farci sorpassare.
> 
> Anche quest'anno ci arriveranno davanti, meritatamente anche se fanno schifo



Secondo me, giustamente, ci arriverà sopra anche la Fiorentina.
Per fortuna la Samp è troppo lontana, altrimenti ci sarebbe da stare attenti anche a loro


----------

